# For those who missed Tommy Walsh Ultimate Workshop



## Lord Nibbo (3 Nov 2005)

It's on again on Sunday at 1.30 pm. Same channel "Discovery Real Time"


----------



## Freetochat (3 Nov 2005)

Thanks I did miss it!


----------



## Mcluma (4 Nov 2005)

So did I


But......

Is it worth watching it......


McLuma


----------



## gidon (7 Nov 2005)

I quite enjoyed this actually - especially since I'm hoping to be building a workshop myself sometime soon. Did I get that right - you can build a temporary (?) structure up to 30m^2 and 4m high with no planning permission?
Ian (D) - your workshop is fantastic! Wish I hadn't seen that just before the Axminster show!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## StevieB (7 Nov 2005)

Gidon, it varies depending on your local council and whether you are in a conservation area etc, buut those figures will be in the right ball park. Wish I had the speace for a 10m by 3m workshop 4m high let alone he money to build it! Shame he is not giving a running cost I think - even his shuttering was good looking timber, bet his local Travis Perkins love him!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Nov 2005)

It was nice finally to see Ian in his workshop - he should have taken them to see his jet engines though!


----------



## les chicken (7 Nov 2005)

Gidon
You did hear right, but the general rule is it must not be closer to a highway than your house and must not exceed 50% of your land. It is also ideal to be 5metres away from your house to avoid any complications being regarded as an extension.

Les


----------



## gidon (8 Nov 2005)

Thanks Les, Steve. Good point I would need to check - since we're on Dartmoor national park.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Jonesey (5 Mar 2011)

Does anyone happen to know the manufacturer of those hydraulic rams that elevate the mezzanine floor? I have a similar project in mind with limited headroom above a garage, and they'd be an ideal solution for me. Any guidance would be welcome, thanks!


----------



## JMcK (5 Mar 2011)

gidon":1qw8i3bh said:


> Thanks Les, Steve. Good point I would need to check - since we're on Dartmoor national park.
> Cheers
> Gidon



Some Local Authorities don't allow "Permitted Development" on new builds. As you say, for a National Park, wise to check.


----------



## woodbloke (5 Mar 2011)

Look at the date on the thread...it's now around 6 years old :shock: - Rob


----------



## JMcK (5 Mar 2011)

Never noticed that.


----------



## shipbadger (5 Mar 2011)

I seem to remember they've been showing a couple of episodes at a time on Quest. May be worth checking. They show a lote of what has already been shown on Discovery channels on this channel.

tony comber


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Mar 2011)

How not to build a workshop by Tommy Walsh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (6 Mar 2011)

I was addicted to watching it because it was funny...but that's about it.

Four (or was it five) blokes, about £30,000 and they still managed to build a stud wall four inches too long! :roll: 

Axminster must have been rubbing their hands too!

Oh...and no dust extraction so that CD player should last about 2 hours in my estimation.

If that is all we can produce with a vague connection to the channel name "shed" then I feel quite ashamed at British producers...

Jim


----------



## newt (6 Mar 2011)

jimi43":3nf8wal5 said:


> I was addicted to watching it because it was funny...but that's about it.
> 
> Four (or was it five) blokes, about £30,000 and they still managed to build a stud wall four inches too long! :roll:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Mike.C (6 Mar 2011)

The best thing about the whole series was the Aston Martin. :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Mar 2011)

The best bit was how he fitted the featheredge boarding only nailing it at the top then covering the nail with the bottom of the next board. He thought this was great and that he had hidden all the nails only problem doing it that way is that your whole shed will curl up and look s**t within no time at all :roll: :roll:


----------



## OPJ (6 Mar 2011)

shipbadger":29t1pa0p said:


> I seem to remember they've been showing a couple of episodes at a time on Quest. May be worth checking. They show a lote of what has already been shown on Discovery channels on this channel.
> 
> tony comber



You're dead right - QUEST (which you can also get with a Freeview box) started re-running this series a few days ago. They're playing two episodes between 18.00-19.00 each week-day. Unfortunately, you've just missed the visits to the workshops of Ian Dalziel and Alan Holtham. There's not much left to do... On Friday, I think they'd just finished covering the roof and were beginning to look at insulating the building?

I think you can also get QUEST +1 on Sky. Before they started showing this series again, they were showing Tommy Walsh's Eco House, where he takes on the challenge of building a not-so-eco house in sixty days for £60,000... Before that, they were showing his usual DIY programs, often featuring Alan Herd. It's a shame they don't show any of the other wood-related programs on this channel. But, they do have How It's Made just about every night at 22.00! ;-) Thinking about it, I might also have seen Alan Herd's Narrowboat, a couple of months back...?


----------



## OPJ (7 Mar 2011)

chippy1970":dkrazi7t said:


> The best bit was how he fitted the featheredge boarding only nailing it at the top then covering the nail with the bottom of the next board. He thought this was great and that he had hidden all the nails only problem doing it that way is that your whole shed will curl up and look s**t within no time at all :roll: :roll:



That also sounds like he's nailing it through the thin edge, if he's doing it "correctly" (at least, the way I was taught) - that's the best way to split featheredge boarding without using an axe! :roll:

;-)


----------



## bugbear (7 Mar 2011)

gidon":37n1tjy5 said:


> Did I get that right - you can build a temporary (?) structure up to 30m^2 and 4m high with no planning permission?



He also said how important it was to check planning regs BEFORE building 

BugBear


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2011)

This photo was taken 2 weeks after filming stopped "allegedly" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

